# Easy Blackworm Method



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I mention this method here because I use it on my tanks, and the fauna related to planted aquaria do quite well with this food. I've seen small pencil fish and amano shrimp eat these worms at times. My apisto pair would only eat these when I first bought them.

I got a culture of these black worms months ago. People seem to report that they're difficult, and according to current popular sources require frequent water changes. This has not been the case for me in the slightest; if anything they reproduce too fast. I've had to toss some of the culture away at times.

The method is simple. Start with seeded filter material and old tank water in a plastic container around shoe box size. I use brown paper bags for media; perhaps a half dozen of them layered on top of each other floating. From there, it's just light aeration and top-ups to keep the water level around 1.5-3 inches, with water and media changes every month or two. All water comes from water changes. Food consists of a little flake weekly.

That's about it. Nutrient-wise this gives you something nearly indistinguishable from live, clean bloodworms.

-Philosophos


----------



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

Light aeration through a small filter or just a stone? any pics?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm cool. I'd use this method if they didn't survive in the substrate and live there forever!! /phobia


----------



## icumailman (Sep 26, 2008)

Do you have to refrigerate the worms when you keep them this way?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply everyone. I've been gone most of this past week.

I used air stone only, and a low quality one at that. They do not need to be refrigerated.

There's also a method for feeding these things that my fiance came up with, it prevents the substrate problem. Scoop them up in a brine shrimp net, then aggressively rinse them. They'll burrow in to the net, and refuse to come out. From there, dip the net in the tank, and the fish will pick the blackworms off of it. The added bonus here is that your fish associate nets with food, making them easier to catch during major overhauls.

-Philosophos


----------



## Forgotten Path (Apr 3, 2009)

Interesting feeding method...



Zapins said:


> Hmm cool. I'd use this method if they didn't survive in the substrate and live there forever!! /phobia


Yeah, they are a little creepy. Got some living in my goldfish tank. 8-[


----------

